# WPC54G Aidez moi, please



## ticus (11 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai fait une recherche sur le site mais je n'a pas trouvé de réponse, je me permets de vous demander de l'aide.

Après lecture du forum la semaine dernière, j'ai acheté une carte WPC54G pour mon PB Ti 15" 867Mhz.
Je suis en 10.2.8.

Je ne sais absolument pas comment faire fonctionner cette carte ? Je la met dans le PB mais rien ne se passe.... 
Je ne trouve pas de driver sur le site de linksys ...

Bref, je suis complètement bloqué / perdu / ... . Que faire ?

J'espère ne pas avoir fait un mauvais achat

Merci merci merci


----------



## fpoil (11 Mars 2006)

et si tu vas dans "à propos de ce mac" /plus d'infos  carte airport est-elle reconnue?

sinon d'après ce que j'ai lu pas besoin de driver cette carte est reconnue par airport

ici

peut être une mise à jour d'airport ?

ps : j'ai aussi trouvé cela 

"Cette carte Wi-Fi 802.11g de type PCMCIA se décline en trois versions :

&#8226; WPC54G v1.x est basée sur le chipset Broadcom totalement compatible et équivalente à la carte AirPort Extreme d'Apple.

&#8226; WPC54G v2 est basée sur le chipset Texas Instrument. 

&#8226; WPC54G v4 est basée sur le chipset Inprocomm

Désolé pour vous, il n'existe pas de pilote Mac OS pour le chipset Texas Instrument,
Notabene"

le pb : laquelle as tu?


----------



## ticus (11 Mars 2006)

j'ai oublié de préciser que mon accès a internet se fait via un modem / routeur linksys
, je n'ai donc pas airport extreme....



je commence a etre vraiment bloqué ... j'ai encore ce maudit fil RJ45 pour surfer.... j espere pouvoir l'enlever bientot....


----------



## Notabene (11 Mars 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai oublié de préciser que mon accès a internet se fait via un modem / routeur linksys
> , je n'ai donc pas airport extreme....


 Si votre modem/routeur fait partie de ceux qui se trouvent sur cette page, tout n'est pas perdu

Notabene


----------



## ticus (11 Mars 2006)

oui mon modem/routeur fait partie de cette page.
mon modem/routeur est le *WAG54G

que faire ?
*


----------



## Notabene (11 Mars 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> mon modem/routeur est le *WAG54G*


 Le WAG54G supporte le système de distribution de réseau sans fil (WDS) ou configuration avec pont sans fil.

Reste à déterminer le chipset qui équipe votre carte Wi-Fi 54g de type Cardbus. regardez au dos de celle-ci et donnez-nous les renseignements suivants : 
 Modèle de la carte : par exemple WUSB54G v.4 de Linksys 
 FCC ID : par exemple FMWBA-101  
 Adresse MAC : par exemple 0001E30CD96C

Notabene


----------



## ticus (11 Mars 2006)

alors voila les infos que je vois au dos de la carte : 

modele de la carte : wpc54g ver.3
fcc id : q87-wpc54gv3
mac : 0014bf729454

j'espere que ces infos vous parlent plus qu'a moi


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2006)

cela voudrait dire ceci pour le fcc:

"
I came to the following conclusions on the Linksys WPC54G:

FCC ID - chipset maker

PKW-WPC54G - Broadcom ("802.11g draft" on the sticker)
PKW-WPC54G-2 - Broadcom ("802.11g draft" on the sticker???)
Q87-WPC54GV12 - Broadcom
Q87-WPC54GV2 - Texas Instrument
Q87-WPC54GV3 - Broadcom
Q87-WPC54GV4 - Inprocomm/Ralink
Q87-WPC54GV5 - Marvell"

donc comme c'est du broadcom, elle devrait être reconnue par airport

notabene confirmera sans doute


----------



## Notabene (12 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> cela voudrait dire ceci pour le fcc:
> 
> "
> I came to the following conclusions on the Linksys WPC54G:
> ...


 Saisissant, j'ai rencontré un autre 'moi-même' sur le Net.

Cette carte Wi-Fi 54g WPC54G V.3.0 de type PC Card est bien basée sur le chipset Broadcom BCM4306. 

Son pilote/driver est le logiciel AirPort de Mac OS.

Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## ticus (12 Mars 2006)

Notabene a dit:
			
		

> Saisissant, j'ai rencontré un autre 'moi-même' sur le Net.
> 
> Cette carte Wi-Fi 54g WPC54G V.3.0 de type PC Card est bien basée sur le chipset Broadcom BCM4306.
> 
> ...



Merci pour votre aide... mais... ca ne marche toujours pas ....
J'ai donc encore quelques question  : 

Comment etre sur que le logiciel Airport soit bien installé et fonctionne correctement sur mon powerbook ?

Ou devrais je voir la carte pcmcia et donc acceder à sa configuration ?

est il possible de réinstaller le pilote/driver airport ? si oui ou le trouver ?

est il possible de réinstaller le Broadcom ? si oui que faire ?


Je pense qu'il y a quelque chose qui manque sur mon system , ou bien que je fais quelques qu'il ne faudrait pas, mais je ne vois pas quoi ...

Pour résumer : pourriez vous me dire : 
1- j'allume mon prowerbook, attends la fin complète du démarrage 
2- j'insère la carte dedans

3- Que devrais je faire ? voir ? une fois la carte insérer ?
(comme si c'était la 1ere fois) ?

Merciiii a tous


----------



## ticus (12 Mars 2006)

Autre question : 

dans préférence system / réseau : faut il créer une connexion particuliere ? si oui avez vous les parametres à utiliser ? 

je ne fais que chercher partout sur le net des infos depuis hier mais la je désespere que ca marche .. je comprends rien
je dois oublier un truc


----------



## fpoil (12 Mars 2006)

je serais toi : je met ma carte le titanium éteint, j'allume mon titanium

puis je vais dans menu pomme/à propos de ce mac/plus d'infos

et je regarde ce qu'il y a dans la partie réseau (en bas à droite)

après on voit....

sinon dans prf réseau dans afficher si tu as airport dans la liste c'est tout bon


----------



## ticus (12 Mars 2006)

Merci pour l'aide et pour la patience aussi 

Je viens de regarder : 
Dans menu pomme / A propose de ce mac / plus d'info : 
Onglet Profil System : 
Information réseau : 
Intégré :
 Information sur la carte : 0x8863<Up, Broadcast, b6, Running, Simplex, Multicast>
 Adresse Eternet : 00.0A.7C.B9.94

Voila pour les infos.
NB :  meme en enlevant la carte, j'ai toujours les infos qui ne disparaissent pas .... 


Sinon dans préférences réseau : en face de "Afficher" J'ai "Ethernet intégré"
Et sinon dans cette meme liste, j'ai le choix avec "Modem Interne" et plus bas "Configuration des ports réseau"

Je n'ai rien sur airport. Le seul truc airport que j'ai sur mon powerbook est dans Application / Utilities.
J'ai dans ce répertoire, "Ariport Admin Utility" et "Airport SetUp Assitant"

Rien n'est apparu sur le bureau.


NB : sur la carte seul la diode "power" est allumée, la diode "link" ne l'est pas.


----------



## Notabene (12 Mars 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon dans préférences réseau : en face de "Afficher" J'ai "Ethernet intégré"
> Et sinon dans cette meme liste, j'ai le choix avec "Modem Interne" et plus bas "Configuration des ports réseau"



Dans le menu *Apple*, choisissez *Préférences Système*.
Dans le menu *Présentation*, choisissez *Réseau*.
Choisissez *AirPort* dans le menu local *Afficher*.
Si AirPort ne figure pas dans le menu Afficher, choisissez *Configuration des ports réseau* dans le menu Afficher, sélectionnez *AirPort*, puis choisissez *AirPort* dans le menu *Afficher*. .
Cliquez sur longlet *TCP/IP* et vérifiez que ce réglage y est défini. Choisissez *Via DHCP* dans le menu local Configurer IPv4.
Cliquez sur *Appliquer*.
Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## ticus (12 Mars 2006)

Merci Notabene de prendre de ton temps pour me répondre, c'est vraiment sympa... on va y arriver 
Bon, donc : 

N'ayant pas Airport, je fais l'étape 4.
Dans la configuration des ports réseau, je n'ai pas Airport, j'ai juste 2 choix possibles : 
- Ethernet Intégré.
- Modem Interne.

J'ai également 3 boutons : Nouveau, Dupliquer, Supprimer

Je peux toujours créer un nouveau que j'appelle Airport mais je doute que ça marche....


En fait , j'ai comme le préssentiment que je n'ai pas airport sur mon portable ? 
Y aurait il un composant a rajouter / télécharger ?

PS : mon systeme est à jour , je viens de vérifier.


----------



## Notabene (12 Mars 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> N'ayant pas Airport


 La façon la plus simple de choisir un réseau sans fil consiste à utiliser le supplément de menu AirPort sous Mac OS X.

Ce dernier est associé à une icône en forme de part de tarte qui est disponible dans la barre des menus, à droite des menus d'applications courants.

S'il n'apparaît pas, ouvrez l'application *Connexion à Internet* puis cochez la case *Afficher l'état AirPort dans la barre des menus*.

Le menu AirPort permet d'accéder à quelques fonctions clés, en particulier activer et désactiver AirPort, choisir parmi les réseaux disponibles, créer un réseau d'ordinateur à ordinateur et ouvrir l'application Connexion à Internet.

Si le réseau sans fil n'est pas déjà activé, choisissez de le faire maintenant dans le menu AirPort. Le menu affiche alors une liste de tous les réseaux sans fil détectés dans la portée. Ces noms sont également connus sous le terme de SSID (service set identifiers).

Une fois que vous avez choisi un réseau sans fil, Mac OS X vous demande si l'ordinateur doit mémoriser ce réseau. Si vous répondez oui, il choisira automatiquement par la suite ce réseau chaque fois que votre ordinateur se trouvera à nouveau dans la portée.

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à configurer les préférences réseau
Dans le menu *Apple*, choisissez *Préférences Système*.
Dans le menu *Présentation*, choisissez *Réseau*.
Choisissez *AirPort* dans le menu local *Afficher*.
Si AirPort ne figure pas dans le menu Afficher, choisissez *Configuration des ports réseau* dans le menu Afficher, sélectionnez *AirPort*, puis choisissez *AirPort* dans le menu *Afficher*. .
Cliquez sur longlet *TCP/IP* et vérifiez que ce réglage y est défini. Choisissez *Via DHCP* dans le menu local Configurer IPv4.
Cliquez sur *Appliquer*.
Bonne configuration,
Notabene


----------



## ticus (12 Mars 2006)

Re-,
Merci pour la réponse.

Dans application je n'ai pas "Connexion Internet" mais j'ai "Internet Connect", bref je clique, une fenetre "Modem Interne" s'affiche, dans la configuration je n'ai le choix que de "Modem Interne" rien d'airport ou autre.

La case "Afficher l'état du modem dans la barre du menu" est coché, j'ai en effet bel et bien une sorte de téléphone, avec des onde représentant la voix qui en sort (je suppose qu'il s'agit de "la part de tarte".... ) 

En cliquant sur "la part de tarte", j'ai "Modem : inactif" en grisé, et ensuite "Modem Interne" (puis des options d'affichage de temps de connexion ou autre...)

Bref je n'ai vraiment rien Airport sur mon portable.... je me demande de plus en plus s'il ne manque pas un composant / patch ou autre ..... 

Petite précision :  lorsque j'ai acheté mon powerbook, il y a 3 ans maintenant, airport était une option que je n'ai pas prise. Je n'ai donc pas airport express, extreme, carte airport ou autre.

Voulant pouvoir me connecter en wifi,  j'ai simplement acheter une carte PCMCIA pensant qu'il ne fallait que ça. Peut etre me manque t il quelque chose alors .....

PS : apres réfléxion.... il se pourrait qu'il y a quelques mois lors de la mise a jour du system (via les préférences system), j'ai zappé les sujet concernant airport, peut etre ne les ai je pas installé, mais toujours est il qu'en vérifiant les mise à jour je ne retombe pas desus....

Merci encore pour l'aide...


----------



## Notabene (12 Mars 2006)

Allez sur cette page et téléchargez AirPort 3.1.1 pour Mac OS X.

Bonne fin de soirée,
Notabene


----------



## ticus (13 Mars 2006)

Re-,

Alors voilà : 

J'ai fait une réinstall complète de Mac OS X 10.2 et ensuite toutes les mises à jour nécessaire pour passer en 10.2.8 (~200Mo, je voulais le faire de toute façon)

Ensuite je voyais le bout du problème grace a Notabene, avec le téléchargement d'Ariport ...

je télécharge la bonne version (celle pour 10.2.8), j'installe, ca redemarre... et là je me dis c'est quasi gagné....

Je relis tout le sujet, essai de faire les manip décrites, mais là ho stupeur... toujours rien d'Ariport ou autre .... que ca soit dans parametre réseau, connexion internet ou autre...

Bref, à moins que vous ayez d'autres idées... je pense que je ne suis pas pret de virer ce cable rj45 ... 

Comment vérifier qu'airport ait bien été effectivement installé ? n'y a t il pas un moyen "d'aller dedans" ... je m'explique un peu comme avec Windows lorsqu'on fait démarrer, program files... (désolé pour la comparaison, mais je débute... )   

Bon, je sens le coup que je vais finir par investir dans un macbook pro 13" quand il va sortir ...


----------



## fpoil (13 Mars 2006)

citation 

"Normalement, il faut que tu dises que tu passes par le LAN, ta clé doit être considérée comme un adaptater ethernet, en tout cas, c'est comme ça qu'est détectée ma carte wifi pcmcia sur mon mac."

essaies de lancer l'assistant réglages de réseau et de choisir "je me connecte à mon réseau lan local"

on ne sait jamais


----------



## romainfe (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suppose que vous êtes Audrey et que vous avez laissé un message sur le même sujet sur le forum de MacBidouille le 11/03/06 dernier. 

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que vous au début de la création de mon réseau Wi-Fi, il y a quelques mois.

Nos configuration sont très semblables:

PowerBook Titanium G4/400 sous Mac OS X 10.3.9
Carte PCMCIA Linksys WPC54G v.3
Routeur Linksys WRT54G v.3.1

Je me demande si votre problème ne provient pas de la version de Mac OS X que vous utilisez. J'ai en effet eu les mêmes problèmes que vous lors de la première insertion de la carte. Tout s'est par la suite arrangé après avoir téléchargé la dernière version en date du logiciel Airport pour  Mac OS X 10.3.9 via "Mise à jour de logiciels". La carte a été immédiatement reconnue et l'icône Airport est apparue dans la barre de menu.
Comme vous avez apparemment procédé à  la mise à jour d'Airport pour 10.2, peut-être qu'une migration vers 10.3 pourrait arranger les choses.
Dans tous les cas, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire passer sa carte comme un adaptateur ethernet.

En ce qui concerne le routeur Linksys, aucun problème, son fonctionnement est totalement transparent dans Mac OS X (son adresse IP doit appraître dans les Préférences Système > Réseau > Afficher "Ethernet intégré"  (si vous êtes encore connectée en filaire) > Onglet TCP/IP.
Comme pour le WRT54G, le WAG54G, doit se configurer via une interface web en tappant son adresse IP (192.168.1.1).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2007)

Je remonte ce topic : J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que ticus, &#224; deux d&#233;tails pr&#232;s : 

-Ma carte est une Linksys WPC54G v3.1 (donc sens&#233;e avoir un chipset Broadcom et &#234;tre reconnue comme une airport extr&#232;me).

-Mon PowerBook ne peut aller au del&#224; du syst&#232;me X 10.2.8 (WallStreet).

Sinon, le gestionnaire de carte, dans la barre de menu la reconnais comme contr&#244;leur r&#233;seau vendeur inconnu, Infos syst&#232;me Apple &#224; la rubrique "r&#233;seau" ne la voit pas (il ne montre que l'ethernet int&#233;gr&#233, l'assistant "r&#233;glages airport" ne d&#233;tecte pas de dispositif airport sur l'ordi, et les infos d'Infos syst&#232;me Apple sur les p&#233;rif&#233;riques sont toujours aussi bugg&#233;es : quelle que soit la ou les carte(s) que je mette (j'en ai trois, outre la Linksys, j'ai une USB 1.1, install&#233;e en permanence, et une Firewire 400 susceptible d'&#234;tre utilis&#233;e sur l'emplacement de la Linksys), et m&#234;me en l'absence de toute carte, j'ai &#231;a : 





Pr&#233;cision, j'ai install&#233; Airport 3.11, et mon syst&#232;me 10.2.8 est &#224; jour.

Bien entendu, pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ne m'est d'aucun secours, l'option "airport" ne figurant jamais au menu.

Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e, je suis preneur (pit&#234;t qu'on en sait plus maintenant qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque ? :rateau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je remonte ce topic : J'ai le même problème que ticus, à deux détails près :
> 
> -Ma carte est une Linksys WPC54G v3.1 (donc sensée avoir un chipset Broadcom et être reconnue comme une airport extrème).
> 
> ...



Je me répond à moi meme : j'ai bataillé la soirée d'hier et la matinée d'aujourd'hui avec XPostFacto, histoire de tester cette carte sous Panther. J'installe Panther, fais les mises à jour, je coche (sans y croire) la mise à jour du logiciel "Airport" qu'il ne me propose pas par défaut, je mets la carte, je redémarre le WallStreet, et là, surprise : l'icône Airport est présente dans la barre de menu. Je paramètre, et ça y est, les réseaux du voisinages apparaissent dans le menu.

Donc, je confirme à ceux qui douteraient : la carte PCMCIA  Linksys WPC54G v3.1 est bien reconnue par Mac OS comme une carte Airport !


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2007)

Merci ! 
10.3 mini pour la carte PCMCIA  Linksys WPC54G v3.1 - Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Merci !
> 10.3 mini pour la carte PCMCIA  Linksys WPC54G v3.1 - Qu'on se le dise !



Oui, mais ne pas oublier que contrairement à la plupart des cartes PCMCIA, elle n'est pas reconnue si elle est branchée à chaud, faut rebooter (par contre, la connecter ou la déconnecter Mac allumé ne pose pas de problème au système).


----------

